# Sand Fleas - Mole Crabs - [ part deux ]



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

While perusing the the archives, I ran across this link from a couple of years ago and
thought it was worth reviving. So many new faces here that might find it inspiring and educational.
Seasoned Veterans, please chime in with your own twist of Presentation and Preservation methods of this little morsel.

http://fishingdestinguide.com/baitSANDFLEAS.html

IMO, I like to break off the side skirts to expose a little more soft tissue to entice the targeted fish ........


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Thats was a very informative read. Thanks!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Johnny thanks for this post. It is great to see posting and reviving the forums. I cant wait to get my lines in the water. opcorn:


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

Thanks for the refresher, always good to dust off the old brain cells


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Johnny, this is the saddest time of the fishing year for me. All the summer beach fishing is by by, and only cold weather fishing remains.
Oh well, I guess I can tear down some reels and work on my FM's rigs for next year.


----------



## VB SurfcasterKev (Nov 13, 2014)

Very helpful ,thanks !


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

What a gem on flea catching. Thanks for the post!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Not To start anything, but that is not the way I or anyone I know hooks them. We go down from top to bottom, putting the hook end right in the eggs, where its a guaranteed hook up I do believe they are after the eggs ad eggs alone....JAM


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

JAM said:


> ........go down from top to bottom, putting the hook end right in the eggs, where its a guaranteed hook up I do believe they are after the eggs ad eggs alone...


It's the way I hook 'em....got tired of seeing the flea innards sucked out with an empty shell still on the hook, and its point sticking out the back....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

BigWilJ 

With mutu circle hooks, thats the whole Idea they are after the Orange Roe, when they go for it they get the hook. Hook Point is buried in the eggs...


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Jam - BigWill - - - - do you ever break off the side skirts as well ?? 

I agree on the "top-to-bottom" hook method. (and the circles).


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

no sir left in tack


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Fish eat fleas from the surf as a normal course, so I never saw a need to break off the side skirts.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

my 2c: i am a die hard flea-er and i hook them bottom to top through the digger as shown on the link. it is faster and have caught plenty of citation pomps that way. i think the presence of eggs is overrated, have caught plenty of nice fish on fleas without eggs. my main concern is size (does it match my hook). i always fish with a bright orange bead, 5-8mm depending on flea size, so maybe that is why eggs don't matter in my experience. 

i only break off the fenders in stained water. or i will tip the flea with a tiny piece of fishbites in stained water.

in clear water that is not necessary. fluoro, good circle, and if u r fishing the RIGHT structure they will eat your weirdly hooked, no-egg having, unbroken shell flea all day long....jmho


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Presently, I am using the fleas for Sheepshead. There are no natural fleas around the pier that I fish and the water is
like tea. I found out last week, the sheeps like the fleas better than the fiddlers for some reason.
Maybe because the flea is a lighter color ?? I would say that less than a third had eggs, so that is out. Fenders or no fenders, didn't matter.
Just another crunchy morsel on their plate is all I can figure. Anyways, it doesn't matter - the Sheeps LIKEUM !!!!!

Now, next Saturday, I will be fishing fleas with FB in the surf. Pretty clear water, clean sandy bottom (FLORIDA) ....
that is where I use the 20# - 30# fluoro leader, beads, small circles and other gimmicks to catch whiting and pompano.



> in clear water, fluoro, good circle, and if u r fishing the RIGHT structure they will eat your weirdly hooked, no-egg having, unbroken shell flea all day long


----------

